
This nifty site lists all hot cryptocurrency meetups in your area - CryptoCribs
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/05/14/website-cryptocurrency-meetups/
======
CryptoCribs
i've built this site, so if you have any suggestions for other locations,
meetups, just hit me up here

